# RIP Echo



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

My kitty Echo had to be put down yesterday. His kidney's were shutting down on him and we felt that it was best to put him to sleep rather than suffer. I am very saddened by this but know that he is in a better place now. Echo, I miss and love you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear. It's never easy to lose them no matter how they go  He'll be waiting for you until you meet again.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

I am sorry so hear about your loss. I have a 14 year old (Snowball) I will be totally devesitated to lose someday. So far she's hanging in there and in good shape. Bless you and your Echo too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all. It has been a rough few days. He was such a special kitty to me. I will miss him so much but take comfort in knowing that I will meet him again some day.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So sad. I'm glad you were there with your kitty at the end. Thoughts are with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Had to be there for him. He was always there for me. And I could not watch him suffer no more. He was so special and I miss him like crazy.


----------

